# Help! Neutered dog, licking, scared of cone and me now



## Mcluvin (Apr 28, 2013)

So against my better judgement I figured the vet's schooling trumps what I've read on the internet and had my dog neutered at 7 months old. He was fine for six days, then on day six started licking while I was away for the day. Wife and kids were home with him but missed it. I checked his incision and noticed he had licked his scrotum completely raw. The vet advised using the cone of shame if he messes with it. I put the cone on to keep him from doing more damage. He was scared, confused, and kind of seemed in shock. Not wanting him to lick it anymore, and not wanting to go through the trauma of taking it on and off, I left it on him for the rest of the evening and crated him as usual. When his behavior hadn't changed in the morning (wouldn't go to the bathroom, really shy, I took it off and took him for a walk and tried to play tug of war, fetch, convince him it was okay. He basically doesn't want to let me get too close to him. Comes cautiously to get a treat, maybe once, and then moves away. Have I ruined my poor dog? He was great up until the cone. What do I do? If I put the cone back on I figure I'm doing more damage. I can't watch him though, especially when I go to work. Anyone have any experience with this? Thanks.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmmm, while those cones can be uncomfortable I would be more concerned his incision site or something related to the surgery is causing him pain. Perhaps there's an infection and he just doesn't feel good. It's hard with dogs because they can show no clear signs of pain. I would give the vet a call.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Have you tried the inflatable soft cone? It is more comfortable for them and doesn't freak them out by banging into things when it is on. Poor pup knows something happened down there and may be feeling some itching from the healing. If your vet used disolvable stitches just keep a close watch and try to discourage licking it will be over soon. If you keep noticing redness a quick vet check to rule out infection is a good idea. When you have him out on the leash, take the cone off and try to redirect his interest into something else so he can have time without the cone - toys, treats, etc. He will get past this - it's just new to him and may be somewhat painful if there is any infection. You will be able to build up his confidence in you again with time.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

The inflatable soft cone is a good suggestion! Sometimes those cones are just too big. I ended up with a big bruise from my boy bumping into me.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Inflatable cones are good, also you can put mens boxer shorts on him to cover the area when he can't be watched. Hopefully in a few days it should heal enough not to bother him anymore.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

as for him being scared of you? I have noticed my rescue (white shepherd) will get this way if he gets into trouble for anything, or if I do anything he doesn't like (he hates being groomed) he will slink away and act like I just beat on him for hours, he will do this for several hours and sometimes over night, then he gets over it the next day. I think Shepherds just want to please you so bad that if they do something or perceive something as being bad they pout like little kids


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

As Shade recommended, I would put a pair of loose shorts of some type on him. Even those silky basketball shorts would probably work.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

have you put anything on the area? I would ice pak it, he may be in pain, which I would think would be rather painful


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

If the inflatable cone doesn't work, there is also a cone called the comfy cone. I used this with Zelda, it helps especially in the beginning when they are getting use to not walking into things, its a lot more give, and a lot more comfortable! 

Amazon.com: Comfy Cone Pet E-Collar, Large, Black: Pet Supplies


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Did you just slap the cone on??? I'd be scared too! Cone and treat treat treat! Show him the cone is a FUN thing- same as anything else!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## atourya (Mar 23, 2013)

sounds to me like he still might be in pain. 

Also, the inflatable restraint is AWESOME. I used it when we spayed Cosette and she didn't bother from it at all. In fact, when I took it off, she played with it for a few days.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would call the vet and ask about the actual situation you are seeing with the rawness. They may want to take a look. It's not typical - I have been around a number of dogs after neuters and even my most dramatic dog did not do anything like that.


----------

